# Wall art for the garage



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Just bought a house and i want to sex-up my garage with some MTB posters. Anyone know where I can get some?


----------



## FinsUp (Nov 12, 2006)

I was wondering too. Same deal, new house, want to hang up cool stuff by the workbench.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

sometimes if ya ask nice a bike shop will give ya one. any mtb "gods" visiting your LBS? They usually hand out posters. I have a nice one of Ned. Other than that expos at cycling events are another good place to get art--hotter than hell 100 type expo. Finally, places like the velonews shop and world cycling productions carry some art and posters.


----------



## urinal mint (Mar 31, 2008)

FinsUp said:


> I was wondering too. Same deal, new house, want to hang up cool stuff by the workbench.


Buy a camera and create your own wall art.


----------



## Matches Malone (Aug 22, 2006)

That makes three of us with a naked garage. I'm seeking vinyl banners to hang on the bare walls to give it the LBS feel.


----------



## 1996cc (Mar 29, 2008)

Smaller, but you can use full page pics from magazines.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

you could order old 18"X24" Dirt Rag covers, like this one:
http://www.dirtragmag.com/merch/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=6&products_id=25


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Ray's gives away free posters. I think you can download them, too. I got one for my garage the last time I was there.

You can also cover your pegboards with stickers. Bike mail order catalogs usually have a 'gifts' section with bike posters, too. Vinyl banners are harder to get your hands on. I got a couple Perception kayak ones years ago, but eventually gave them away as I don't paddle Perception kayaks...or even kayaks at all (canoes for me, thanks).


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

I think you can find some posters at IMBA.com and support the sport at the same time.


Also, go find a couple junker bike frames, clean them up, and hang them.


----------



## MichauxYeti (Nov 10, 2005)

There have been some great posters available over the years, if you're able to find them.

Marla Streb posed nude for a Yeti poster back in the early 2000's.

https://mtbike.mountainzone.com/blogs/marla_streb/photos/nude%20poster.jpg

There was a Diamondback poster in the late 90's where one of the female racers had the team jersey done in body paint.

https://www.goclipless.com/images/body_paint_cyclist.jpg

Brooks Saddles has also done some classy nude posters.

https://www.wallbike.com/jpgs/nude.jpg


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Check with your LBS in September to see if they are going to Interbike, and have them pick some up at the manufacturer's booths.


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

urinal mint said:


> Buy a camera and create your own wall art.


There ya go! Lot's of places will print posters of digital pics these days....


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Wall Art*

or you can just let it build up over the years ...


----------



## Kyle88 (May 30, 2007)

I'm interested too. I think 
http://www.allposters.com/-st/Mountain-Biking-Posters_c18342_.htm
http://www.art.com/asp/display-asp/_/id--2045/BMX_Mountain_Biking.htm
http://mtbike.mountainzone.com/blogs/marla_streb/2006/07/yuris-nude-poster.html
http://www.marzocchi.com/spa/mtb/?LN=UK <- Might have some nice calenders.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

I have a naked poster pic of marla streb on her DH bike for $150.

Send me a pm and I will pay for the ad fee on mtbr and we close the deal


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

Rip apart bike magazines and collage the wall..


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Kyle88 said:


> I'm interested too. I think
> http://www.allposters.com/-st/Mountain-Biking-Posters_c18342_.htm
> http://www.art.com/asp/display-asp/_/id--2045/BMX_Mountain_Biking.htm
> http://mtbike.mountainzone.com/blogs/marla_streb/2006/07/yuris-nude-poster.html
> http://www.marzocchi.com/spa/mtb/?LN=UK <- Might have some nice calenders.


Those are good links but who wants to spend $50-$80 on 1 poster? Those prices are crazy!


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

ttt found some on ebay but looking for more!


----------



## ettore (Nov 13, 2004)

wow, talk about monitoring your own post for a while !

Those nudes are pretty awesome, the brooks one looks a little "suggestive" to me. And Kudoes to Diamondback for convincing that girl to do that!


----------



## beeglemania (Jul 10, 2008)

Back when I had a garage these were in there. They're Shimano's technical service instructions that you can download. I plotted them out poster sized and put them in poster frames. I have a single speed and don't even use them but they still look bike techy cool. :thumbsup:

https://techdocs.shimano.com/media/techdocs/content/cycle/SI/XTR/RearDriveSystem/6GRRF_En_v1_m56577569830607920.pdf


----------

